# U/s Guidance On Interscalene Blocks



## vsterhop (Mar 19, 2008)

I HAVE A PHYSICIAN THAT IS PLACING AN INTERSCALEN BLOCK THROUGH ULTRASOUND GUIDANCE IN THE HOLDING AREA.  HE WANTS TO KNOW IF THIS CAN BE BILLED SEPARATE FROM THE ANESTHESIA SERVICE PROVIDED BY OUR CRNA IN THE OR SUITE.  IF IT IS BILLABLE SEPARATE, WHAT CPT CODES DO WE USE; DO WE NEED TO USE A MODIFIER.  ALSO WHAT DOCUMENTATION DOES THE DOCTOR NEED TO HAVE TO FILE WITH THE PATIENT'S ANESTHESIA RECORD.  I NEED TO ADD THAT WE DO NOT FOLLOW MEDICAL DIRECTION.  OUR DOCS SUPERVISE THE CRNAS.   WOULD WE BILL THE BLOCK AS 64413, 64415 OR 64416 WITH MODIFIER 59;  AND THE U/S 76942 W/MODIFIER 26?  DOES THE 76942 NEED TO BE BILLED AS SURGICAL PROCEDURE WITH NO TIME;  AND THEN DO WE BILL THE PROCEDURE FOR THE ANESTHESIA SERVICE PROVIDED BY THE CRNA FOR THE ACTUAL SURGERY THE PT HAD DONE?   IF ANYBODY CAN HELP ME WITH THIS, I WOULD APPRECIATE IT.  THANKS!!


----------

